

Rounding out Visual F# 4.0 - latkin
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dotnet/archive/2015/04/29/rounding-out-visual-f-4-0-in-vs-2015-rc.aspx

======
latkin
Satya Nadella: "F#'s probably better [than C#] for that" ~7:30 @
[http://news.microsoft.com/build2015/](http://news.microsoft.com/build2015/)

------
Rickasaurus
F#: It's like a better C# 8.0.

~~~
M8
Only C# is actualy used ;).

